
Find your ideal customer or business partner - pascalxus
Marketing is hard, reaching your ideal customer is harder.  Twitter is a powerful tool marketers use to find customers and engage with prospects, but it still takes a lot of research to find your ideal prospects.  It&#x27;s all about reaching the right person with the right interests in the right industry, etc.  Highly targeted outreach is the key.<p>I&#x27;ve built a tool to help you find exactly the customers you are looking for by allowing you to specify your own weighted formula of all the things that matter in your search.  Search filters include: who they&#x27;re following (indicates some degree of interest), twitter bio, language, follower&#x2F;friend count, location and whether or not they have contact info listed (email&#x2F; phone number) and how active they are.<p>You can search by job description using the twitter description&#x2F;bio field and search for &quot;sales&quot;, &quot;ceo&quot;, &quot;coo&quot;, &quot;founder&quot;, &quot;community&quot;, etc to help target.  Combine these filters anyway you want, creating your own targeted search weighting.<p>Let me know if there&#x27;s anything I can help you with.  Here it is: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.find70.com&#x2F;?t=hac
======
pascalxus
Here is the link: [http://www.find70.com/?t=hac](http://www.find70.com/?t=hac)

